# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در 6 VB > برنامه نویسی مرتبط با بازی و گرافیک در VB6 >  بازی مار و پله

## M_P_1374

این بازی رو امروز صبح درست کردم گرافیکش پایینه ولی به جاش سه تا حالت برای بازی داره (دو نفره ( انسان - انسان ) , یک نفره (انسان - کامپیوتر ) و بدون بازیکن انسان ( کامپیوتر - کامپیوتر ))
امیدوارم خوشتون بیاد
اگه مشکلی داشت بگین برطرف کنم ممنون :چشمک:

----------


## hmrbesharat

سلام دوست عزيز
منم چند وقت پيش اين بازيا تو سايت گذاشتم ولي حذف شد يكم گرافيكش بهتر از برنامه ات است اگر خواستي از لينك زير دانلود بكن
دانلود
قبل از دانلود انتي ويروس نصب بكن برا احتياط :چشمک:

----------


## vahid_d_0101

شما قبلا هم این را گذاشتید ولی فایل زیپ پسورد میخواد

----------


## M_P_1374

دوست عزیز
من این بازی رو دو ساعته درست کردم چون عجله داشتم دیگه گرافیکشو دستکاری نکردم
حالا خوب هست یا نه؟

----------


## H120:D

سلام دوست عزیز
خوبه :تشویق:  :چشمک: شبیه بازیه خودمه :لبخند گشاده!: 
منم یه دونه مار و پله ساختم اینم لینکش:
دانلود
نظرتون رو بگین :چشمک:

----------


## hmrbesharat

اووووو باعرض پوزش
نمیدونم چرا همش یادم میره پسووردشا بزارم معذرت
رمزش mrbesharat هستش :لبخند:

----------

